# Why is my upload speed so slow suddenly?



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 3, 2016)

Before about a week ago, my upload speed was between 10-15MB/s at all times. Now, my upload speed almost never reaches 0.5MB/s. 0.56 was the max I've seen. Download and ping is normal, but upload is unbearable. I haven't been able to upload YT videos or play any games online. Nothing has changed in our area. There's no outages or anything, either.

Here is my internet at the moment:






Our plan hasn't changed at all, no copyright strikes (I know sometimes they slow down your upload if that happens) or anything...


----------



## evandixon (Oct 3, 2016)

Have you tried restarting your router?  That usually fixes a lot of problems.  If that doesn't work, you may have to contact Comcast for help, although if you have anything less than Business Class support, it may take a long time for them to do anything (because monopolies don't actually have to _support_ what they sell, I guess).


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 3, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> Have you tried restarting your router?  That usually fixes a lot of problems.  If that doesn't work, you may have to contact Comcast for help, although if you have anything less than Business Class support, it may take a long time for them to do anything (because monopolies don't actually have to _support_ what they sell, I guess).


Yeah, I restarted the router and modem multiple times. It's not my fault that we have Comcast, it's my dads


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 4, 2016)

You don't have a connection/PC in your house with something malicious installed on it do you?


----------



## Alex658 (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh, the US download speeds... *sighs*

That's the most i can get normally for both my download and upload speed. *cries in motherland*


----------



## Viri (Oct 4, 2016)

Because you have Comcast


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 5, 2016)

mech said:


> You don't have a connection/PC in your house with something malicious installed on it do you?


no, and if we did before without knowing, nothing new got installed within the past few days to cause this



Viri said:


> Because you have Comcast


i had comcast my whole life and it never did this. So that's not really a valid answer


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Oct 5, 2016)

Try a factory reset.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 6, 2016)

Comcast is known for throttling upload speeds. They call it "traffic shaping" and say it's for the good of all their customers but really they're just trying not to be sued, so they see any uploading, especially through bittorrent protocol, absolutely must be infringing.

As for a possible solution, try convincingyour father to call and ask what the deal is, but I'm sure the answer he'll get will be that speeds aren't guaranteed, or they'll claim "excessive usage" or some bullshit and get you in trouble.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 7, 2016)

Coolsonickirby said:


> Try a factory reset.


I did, same thing



Subtle Demise said:


> Comcast is known for throttling upload speeds. They call it "traffic shaping" and say it's for the good of all their customers but really they're just trying not to be sued, so they see any uploading, especially through bittorrent protocol, absolutely must be infringing.
> 
> As for a possible solution, try convincingyour father to call and ask what the deal is, but I'm sure the answer he'll get will be that speeds aren't guaranteed, or they'll claim "excessive usage" or some bullshit and get you in trouble.


He called and they sent a signal to our modem or something. "The connection seems to be fine between us, there's no problems here. Have a good day" is pretty much what they said. 

All I do is upload YT videos and play online gaming... None of my computers even have a torrent client installed anymore.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 7, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> He called and they sent a signal to our modem or something. "The connection seems to be fine between us, there's no problems here. Have a good day" is pretty much what they said.


That's an answer you're going to get from any ISP unfortunately. As long as they can ping your modem, then to them there's no problem. They don't account for interference, damaged cables, etc. until there's an actual outage.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Btw, is your slow upload consistent, or only during certain times of the day? Network congestion is also a factor in internet speeds.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 7, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> That's an answer you're going to get from any ISP unfortunately. As long as they can ping your modem, then to them there's no problem. They don't account for interference, damaged cables, etc. until there's an actual outage.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Btw, is your slow upload consistent, or only during certain times of the day? Network congestion is also a factor in internet speeds.


All day and night for more than a week at this point, even at 2AM when all of my family is asleep and all devices are turned off. This is not a problem with interference, this is Comcast being retarded

I tried sending a 15KB image on skype and it took like 3 minutes to send...


----------



## InsaneNutter (Oct 7, 2016)

It could well be a problem with the power levels on your modem, i've had that before.

My connection was fine for years, then out of no where all I could get was 1-2 meg down, next to nothing upload.

My ISP came and fitted an attenuator to the coaxial cable going in to my modem, it's been fine ever since.


----------



## Deleted member 350372 (Oct 8, 2016)

Damn... :/ Sorry to hear, Flare. That is just Sonic taunting your internet speeds being too slow. xD I have Verizon FIOS. Lol


----------

